
Bot finds bugs and submits patches, masquerading as human - dctoedt
https://boingboing.net/2018/10/19/repairnator-is-everywhere.html
======
dctoedt
Original author's Medium post: [https://medium.com/@martin.monperrus/human-
competitive-patch...](https://medium.com/@martin.monperrus/human-competitive-
patches-in-automatic-program-repair-with-repairnator-359042e00f6a)

EDIT: Aaand: Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18234799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18234799)

------
cylinder714
(2018)

